# msgbox with text box in it? (VB)



## zeek zeon (Aug 1, 2002)

Does anyone know if there is a function or API to create a message box with a text box in it? This is for VB 6.0

I know I could create a new form, but I was just wondering.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

That kind of sounds like an InputBox. Not quite the same, but close. Only one line allowed for the InputBox though.


----------



## zeek zeon (Aug 1, 2002)

Whats the syntax for an inputbox?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Do you have Help available?

Here's an example.


Dim strName$
strName = InputBox("Please enter your name", "Name")
Text1.Text = strName


----------



## zeek zeon (Aug 1, 2002)

Normally I do, but my computer is totally unplugged and I'm... uh... to lazy to plug it in and load MSDN.

Thank you for coping with and appeasing my laziness.  rolleyes: 

Oh, and thank you for the syntax.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

LOL Sure. No problem.


----------

